# Seven secrets of the pyramids.



## Cemen (Sep 14, 2020)

I want to provide you with a series of films from the series "Forbidden Topics of History" from a group of Russian researchers from the "Laboratory of Alternative History".





​

Series 6. "The great transformer"


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

